# How do you pick a set of Long Tube headers?



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all, I'm looking for a set of long tube headers for my 2004 GTO with a 6-speed, and K&N CAI. :cheers 

I know I want them to be 300 series stainless steel, and 1-3/4" primary tubes. My biggest problem is that its very hard to find out who out there really makes the best ones, in regards to HP increase over stock. :confused


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Call a few tuners and see what type of results they have had with the various headers.

Also, if you are planning a blower later, you should make sure they know that as well. Heat can be an issue, depending on other mods. Size does matter if additional mods are added too.

Good luck! You will LOVE the sound of Headers and exhaust! :cheers:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I have heard that Stainless Works and Kooks are the best... but, dyno #'s wise we have gotten the best out of SLP! The fit is awesome, they are very well priced (from me anyway...) and the finish is very nice! Pm me and I'll hook you up! :cheers


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

They are all close in HP and TQ gains. I went with Stainless Works they work and fit great. I went with Stainless works because of the random tech cat imo they are the best aftermarket cats for the money.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Robw_29 said:


> They are all close in HP and TQ gains. I went with Stainless Works they work and fit great. I went with Stainless works because of the random tech cat imo they are the best aftermarket cats for the money.



Good Point! :cheers: I forgot to mention the EASE of Install! Some will end up being MUCH easier to install than others.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Well, I have heard that Stainless Works and Kooks are the best... but, dyno #'s wise we have gotten the best out of SLP! The fit is awesome, they are very well priced (from me anyway...) and the finish is very nice! Pm me and I'll hook you up! :cheers


Agree here. Now, doing what "research" I have, there's talk about cooking the starter (too close - no coating) and not being able to get the starter off.

Now, in the "other" forum I made reference to this in "Tejas" section and nearly got flamed and got the BS flag ran up on me, but I was just writing of what I heard from more than one person.

I'm just like anyone else that doesn't want to be cooking their starter and then find out you gotta take of the frikkin header to replace the aledged cooked starter. Still have no definative answer  Oh, there's some pics of clearance there, too, fyi


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Agree here. Now, doing what "research" I have, there's talk about cooking the starter (too close - no coating) and not being able to get the starter off.
> 
> Now, in the "other" forum I made reference to this in "Tejas" section and nearly got flamed and got the BS flag ran up on me, but I was just writing of what I heard from more than one person.
> 
> I'm just like anyone else that doesn't want to be cooking their starter and then find out you gotta take of the frikkin header to replace the aledged cooked starter. Still have no definative answer  Oh, there's some pics of clearance there, too, fyi


Thanks, I've got 11k miles on my car and no cooked starter! The ceramic coating does help, and the SLP headers only take around 3.5 - 4.0 hours to install (if you've done a couple...). Let me know if you're interested! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Thanks, I've got 11k miles on my car and no cooked starter! The ceramic coating does help, and the SLP headers only take around 3.5 - 4.0 hours to install (if you've done a couple...). Let me know if you're interested! :cheers


With the SLP L/M on, and ceramic coating, I'm thinking that's the way to go.

And, I'm sure I can take any 4 hour job and turn it into 12 hours, or is that 12 beers :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> With the SLP L/M on, and ceramic coating, I'm thinking that's the way to go.
> 
> And, I'm sure I can take any 4 hour job and turn it into 12 hours, or is that 12 beers :cheers


That's exactly what I have - cats.... and I believe it's 24 beers..... or is that a keg?????


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

SLP is the way to go!!!!! No cooked starter here either.... And the sound is awesome....








No problem with the instal as long as you take your time....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

anmracing said:


> SLP is the way to go!!!!! No cooked starter here either.... And the sound is awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Well, I have heard that Stainless Works and Kooks are the best... but, dyno #'s wise we have gotten the best out of SLP! The fit is awesome, they are very well priced (from me anyway...) and the finish is very nice! Pm me and I'll hook you up! :cheers


^ this guy will hook you up somthing ferce i get all my stuff from steve he's 1 cool ass mofo


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice Pics :cheers I need a box of toys like that


----------



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

If put on a set of long tube headers but leave the rest of the exhaust stock what will happen.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

THEHERDER said:


> If put on a set of long tube headers but leave the rest of the exhaust stock what will happen.


I would say, that you will muffle the sound a bit and waste a bit of potential power.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

so,,,if a person could not fund both at once, it would be better to go with catback first?? or headers??? or does it matter as long as one follows the other?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's what it would sound like... With Stock muffs..

http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61

Westell, you won't be disappointed. I was thrilled poopless when I installed these. 

As far as a power loss is concerned, there is a definate difference (in a positive way)...

Edit: Thanks GTODEALER for the compliment. I was going to take a lot of pics of the install but I just got to wound up in what I was doing.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Anmracing that was the sound of the SLP L/T with high flow cats and stock exhaust? What do you mean by power loss difference in a positive way?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Longtubes first, if you can afford it. You will loose a little flow with the stock cat-back but you can always remedy that. I sell the l.t.'s from SLP with cats and coated for 999.00 and the SLP Loudmouth cat back for 489.00, let me know! :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I worded that wrong… It should have been “As for a power loss, there is none, there is a definite difference (in a positive way). “ I write in a Word file and sometimes I make changes afterwords and forget to proofread….

Anyway, I have never noticed any loss of power.... 

It is indeed the SLP LT with highflow cats and stock muffs.


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

Which brands, is there concerns of "cooking the starter"? I was interested in the following brands:

SLP long tubes with High flow cats set
Stainless Steel Works with High flow cats set
Kooks with High flow cats ? is that spelled right?
DynaTech with High flow cats set

I just can't decide, I want the most power I can get from headers, without concerns of "cooking" parts of my car!


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

That sounds sweet. How close was he microphone to the car?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Phantom2004 said:


> Which brands, is there concerns of "cooking the starter"? I was interested in the following brands:
> 
> SLP long tubes with High flow cats set
> Stainless Steel Works with High flow cats set
> ...


I have sold a ton of SLP long tubes for both 04 and 05 GTO's and have had zero problems! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Phantom2004 said:


> Which brands, is there concerns of "cooking the starter"? I was interested in the following brands:
> 
> SLP long tubes with High flow cats set
> Stainless Steel Works with High flow cats set
> ...


It was Kooks that I had concerns about, but one of the guys from the Houston "Herd" took some pics and there seems to be enough clearance. Maybe there was an design change from early versions ? I think ceramic would be smart. DEALER is right, headers first. I didn't "plan" on getting too deep on mods but once I heard the cam package at dyno day, I jumped on that deal, then had to get gases out, so off came the resonators, then found the SLP cat back "used" for $300, and, then it was TOO loud and put magnaflow's where resonators were and it worked out good Just @ss backwards, so header's & hi flo cats next. Then a blower


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I have sold a ton of SLP long tubes for both 04 and 05 GTO's and have had zero problems! :cheers


GTODEALER,

Can you give be a price for a set of Stainless Steel Works Long tube headers with high flow cats for a 2004 GTO?

Can you give be a price for a set of SLP Long tube headers with high flow cats for a 2004 GTO?

Can you give be a price for a set of DynaTech Long tube headers with high flow cats for a 2004 GTO?

I'm leaning more to the Stainless Steel Works ones, simply because I would prefer 300 series stainless, not coated 400 series, even though I understand that the lower nickel content (I believe its the nickel) in the 400 series stainless allows for better heat disapation. 

I simply don't like the idea of getting coated ones, that could chip or flake off someday after paying over a $1,000.00 and then allow the exposed 400 series to rust. 

Am I crazy? I just want what will make the most power, and last the longest.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Longtubes first, if you can afford it.


Will longtubes pass the new emmisions testing in texas?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Will longtubes pass the new emmisions testing in texas?


Related to opening the hood and not being oem ? Seeing the headers ?

They will pass.

or.... tailpipe readings ???? With cat's it'll test fine.

i got '89 K5 Blazer 4x4 and was told just because it was missing little down tube from a/c box to ex. manifold is reason for fail. Missing oem part.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Will longtubes pass the new emmisions testing in texas?


Yes, as far as here in Ft. Worth/Dallas. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Phantom2004 said:


> GTODEALER,
> 
> Can you give be a price for a set of Stainless Steel Works Long tube headers with high flow cats for a 2004 GTO?
> 
> ...


I only sell what I stand behind, and that would be the SLP's, you're correct about the heat dissapation, and I've had my headers on (daily driver) for 12k miles and they still look great! I appologize about this, I just only stand behind SLP and with the prices I sell them at you can't beat it, 999.00 for long tubes, ceramic coated, w/ high flow cats... that's cheap as hell! :cheers


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

Best HP and best fit do not go hand in hand in most cases. Sometimes, in order the make a "fitment" correct header, some short-cuts are taken.

For example, if you look at the collector designs of each header company, you can see who spent the time looking at the performance end of the spectrum and who didn't.

You want as smooth a transition from the four individual primary tubes into the collector as possible. You also should have a center "spike" or spear shaped extension between the four primary tubes to help with the transition. This makes power.

As close to equal length is also an important factor. It's been proven the closer the tube lengths are to each other, the more average power the engine will make.

There aren't too many people who do this and this is why I used a custom set of Kooks 1-7/8 headers. These are a race set but they make street versions too...










The fit was actually damned good. Only the exhaust hook up was a challenge. All in all, they are the GTO benchmark for others to follow.

Ed


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

EDC said:


> Best HP and best fit do not go hand in hand in most cases. Sometimes, in order the make a "fitment" correct header, some short-cuts are taken.
> 
> For example, if you look at the collector designs of each header company, you can see who spent the time looking at the performance end of the spectrum and who didn't.
> 
> ...


 :agree I just installed these this weekend. Kooks makes excellent headers, the fit was great and the power is awesome! The only issue I had was with mating the SAP exhaust to the x pipe. 
:cheers


----------

